# Chaos Dread conversion from AoBR SM Dread



## Volchek (Oct 14, 2008)

Just finished this last night.

C&C welcome.










































Used a leftover Havoc launcher from my Chaos Predator to make a Missile Lancher for my Chaos Dread:


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Thats pretty sweet I like how you turned the melta into a lascannon, what did you use for that? I got one of these turned up just yesterday so I'm looking for something to do with it it looksa bit plain at the moment. The base looks pretty good too, the one you get with the aobr dread is terrible :| 

Just wish it came with the arms seperate from the shoulders, would make it alot easier for converting


----------



## Volchek (Oct 14, 2008)

To convert the Multi-Melta into a Las-Cannon/AutoCannon I used StripStyrene plastic model railroad tubing. I drilled out the ends of the Multi-Melta and used pins to mount the tubing to give it some strength.

The tubing sizes were 3/16" and 1/4" diameter and the 3/16" fits inside the 1/4" tubing perfectly. Once I had the length of both barrels exactly the same I carefully cut the angle of the weapon ends. Then I just glued them on the pins I inserted into the holes I drilled in the Multi-Melta barrels.

I think that entire conversion of the Multi-Melta took me less than 10 minutes to complete.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

That is a really good looking model! You have lots of nice, simple and effective conversion ideas which you have pulled off well with a good paintjob.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice work! Love the face-plate and a good paintjob! Very nice idea.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

very nice work, i have to admit i hate the metal chaos dread and i much prefer your conversion.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow that is an amazing looking models! Job well done mate.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

That is positively awesome! Excellent conversion work, and a beautifully clean and crisp paintjob


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Dude that is AWESOME +rep i think thats one of the best chaos dreads ive seen in awhile


----------



## Volchek (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

It's very cleanly done but the pose feels to stagnant for my taste.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Really cool mate I love the face makes him look really menacing I would add some chaos stars here and there though to make him really chaotic, good job on the highlights very precise and clean, the colours remind me of the Extinction Angels http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Extinction_Angels good work mate look forward too seeing more  JD


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

Cool conversion and a clean paint job to finish the model 
keep up the good job :good:


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I really like it, lovely paint job and some very simple but poignant conversions. The only fault I'd like to pick is the Dark Angels symbol, the highest most point of the Dread. It just looks horribly out of place to me, even though it's painted different colours it just screams out DA.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

A most excellent conversion, sir! Have some rep.

I'd be interested in seeing what the rest of your force looks like. I like that purple color scheme you're using.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Digg40k said:


> I really like it, lovely paint job and some very simple but poignant conversions. The only fault I'd like to pick is the Dark Angels symbol, the highest most point of the Dread. It just looks horribly out of place to me, even though it's painted different colours it just screams out DA.


If the dred belongs to the Angels Of Extinction like I think it does the Angel fits in nicely


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Excelent use of the bits box! Has a good chaotic feel to it, yet not over the top. Job well done! 

Rep increase approved


----------



## Volchek (Oct 14, 2008)

jordan_darko said:


> If the dred belongs to the Angels Of Extinction like I think it does the Angel fits in nicely


Actually in the fluff of my DIY CSM chapter, the leader is a fallen Dark Angel from the Horus Heresy days, although his conversion to chaos relieved him of this memory he catches glimpses of angelic iconography in his nightmares. So he adds the Dark Angel icons to his equipment but paints in the chapter colors of dark silver and dark purple.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Volchek said:


> Actually in the fluff of my DIY CSM chapter, the leader is a fallen Dark Angel from the Horus Heresy days, although his conversion to chaos relieved him of this memory he catches glimpses of angelic iconography in his nightmares. So he adds the Dark Angel icons to his equipment but paints in the chapter colors of dark silver and dark purple.


Ah I see, that makes perfect sense with that fluff! It sounds pretty cool actually, have you posted your fluff in the Homebrew Fluff section? I'd like to read it.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Works pretty well. Me likey.at first clance i thought your base was 2 dimensional, was like wtf. looke at next pice though. its pretty nice.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I like it.. but there's something missing, it still screams Imperial, especially after 10 millenia of service to the gods like you say. I dunno, great paint job though, but looks too much like an AoBR Dread to me still... Painting is spot on!! and I do like how you worked in that Chaos sheild!!


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

It's a good job but I'd have to agree it looks a little too Imperial. Maybe removing the DA angel and adding some more chaosy icons and bits?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

The conversion is very well done. But what I really love is the base! Good work:victory:


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

Very good work showing what can be done with the Black Reach minis if you put your mind to it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome paint, and I love the conversions. If you can please posta tutorial on t he conversion as that can be done to make cost effective autocannons as well. I do ask that you post pics as well. My one complaint if the DA banner pole up top, it distracts from the Chaos look you created.


----------



## Volchek (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. After looking at the model I've decided to replace the Dark Angels icon with a chaos icon from the Chaos Rhino kit. Just makes more sense.


----------

